# Catfishing question



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

First off I would like to say that I do not know the first thing about catching catfish. Today I went up Blackwater to where it stops and tried fishing the deeper holes in the bends of the river,and caught nothing not even a nibble. Did not really know what to use for bait so I figured that I would try some menhadden that I had in the freezer.I was thinking bloody bait that does not smell that good would work. Has anyone ever had any luck using them for bait or was I just wasting time? Any info would be helpful,just trying to learn to catch something different


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We catch channel cats and blues on chicken livers, flatheads prettymuch only eat live bream and such. I have caught them on other things thought. But rarely.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blackwater is decent for catfishing I've had luck with channels on the upper parts, river shiners work the best or cut bait like sucker or bream will work too. I would suggest trying yellow river for better catfishing with flatheads and blues. Live bait is always the best bet either bluegill or stumpknockers will catch you some cats. Use heavy tackle around cover and most importantly be patient and try different spots.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Small River Channel Cats*

Dipbaits and stink baits are awesome for channel cats in small mildly flowing creeks and rivers like blackwater. The trick is stick to the shore lines as tight as you can get ignore the middle of the river, find areas with over hanging trees this time of year especially greenery.

Any kinda brush or limbs that dangles in the water will hold Channel cats beneath it. Use lighter line for channel cats try and keep it under 30lb test with light weights like split shots for a natural fall to the bottom as if it fell from the over hanging trees. 

Here in a few days I plan on making a channel cat how to video that will help alot of people out with these tricky channel cats. We went kayak fishing for channel cats a few days ago and boated 60 channels, 30 a piece in just a few hours. We kept 4 four lunch and released all the rest. 

Also try a few differant baits on each spot like worms"_my favorite_", stink and blood baits, catawba worms are a favorite when u can get them. My buddy was using small salt water pilchards for cut bait when he caught those thirty channels.

And keep moving if they are there they hit fast, with in minutes possibly even seconds of soft floating it to the bottom, also try shallow water under 10 feet with deep edges and wash outs.

Here is a picture of the average cat we got a few days ago. I had to use my lady's pink kayak so my buddy could ride in comfort with my Cadillac kayak, he was afraid some one would see him in a pink yak. Ha I said give me that boat and watch me sport it down river:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Also try a few differant baits on each spot like worms"_my favorite_", stink and blood baits, *catawba worms are a favorite when u can get them.* My buddy was using small salt water pilchards for cut bait when he caught those thirty channels.

My trees are slap full right now. Of course when the boat is in the shop they decide to come out. :thumbdown:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lucky u, I have 3 trees and not one is producing  I was thinking about driving around and looking for wild trees to get some worms off of to seed mine in-case the mosquito sprayers killed all the moths on it last year


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Your local co-op might have them for sale or can order them for ya


----------

